# Best Alternative Software to Quicken for Canadian use?



## Justanother_Islander (May 11, 2017)

I've got to replace Canadian Quicken 2014 Home & Business. They've stopped supporting it. 

I've been doing some comparison of various programs (spreadsheet comparison), but am open to hear what some of you have found.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Some day I will need to confront my beloved quicken applications' demise. I have been using it since 1993. 

I started on 6, upgraded to 99, and then got a free patch that took me to 08, I think. 
No online integration, or auto bank account integration.

A pain in the neck in one way, but in this manner I can keep old versions running. 
\


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I like the online quote updating part of Quicken so I will likely keep upgrading.... even with the new and highly distasteful subscription version that will cost quite a bit more. Until 2017, a Quicken version was good for 3 years of online updating. Starting this year, the model has changed to subscription style aka Office 365. It will now take $100 a year subscription to have a functional Quicken program. Ba%($*%ds.....


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I onced loved quicken. I gave it up years ago when they forced updates on me. I track finances using Excel and downloading CSV files from financial institutions.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

There have already been several Quicken threads on this topic in the proper section

I have been planning to migrate to Google Spreadsheets ever since Quicken came out with the sundown policy. Excel is actually even worse than Quicken, I had a legit copy of Office 2013 Pro and I can't move it to my new PC. I've been meaning to get a new copy from work but I wouldn't pay for Office when Google Docs is actually more advanced in collaboration, scraping online data such as ticker prices and free (Microsoft has just been copying Google lately..) The reasons I keep a Microsoft machine running at all are pretty much obsolete and now that I've tried Windows 10, this will be the last. I may give Moneydance a try on Mac before switching to Google

I have however successfully "acquired" Quicken updates to keep my paid version going on life support for now..


----------



## Justanother_Islander (May 11, 2017)

I am annoyed that Quicken now charges more money for poor support of their new annual subscription model requiring online access. I fear that if I find myself some place where I have poor or nonexistent internet connection, then I won't be able to update my account records. 
I've been looking at Moneyspire. Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## georgie83 (Aug 20, 2017)

*Moneyspire*

Moneyspire is a very good Quicken alternative and works for Canadian users (currency, date formats, etc.) and if you want to link your accounts I believe they support some Canadian banks (though you can input transactions manually and import files like QIF, CSV, OFX, etc.) Check it out it really is good software.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i really only want a sophisticated investment manager that tracks investments, gains and losses, dividends, total returns and so on

everything i see is inferior to just a spreadsheet and tdw's built in tools

would love to find one but it just isn't out there ... no way i'm going to pay yearly for quicken, one of the worst pieces of software and worst companies i have ever used

forget checking and savings and budgets, give me a really good investment software


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

fatcat said:


> i really only want a sophisticated investment manager that tracks investments, gains and losses, dividends, total returns and so on


BTT....this is what I'm looking for as well.

To this point, I haven't really used a separate software to track everything, and just relied on what TDDI has said. But as I try to diversify more, and get a bit deeper into investing, I'd really like something to keep on top of things. Just like fatcat said, I don't want all the frills, and I'm OK with me plugging in the numbers. Any suggestions?

I tried Google finance for a little bit, and it seemed lacking. Unless I'm missing some more advanced parts of it? I'm OK with buying software, vs a free online one, but I too won't pay a $100 for quicken.

Thanks


----------

